# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Plauktu Tīrišana

## mikucis21

Pārdodu visu attēla redzamo,vēlams visu kopā.Bet var pa daļām.Melnais palaidējs ir vēlviens.Droši piedāvat savu cenu.

----------


## Tārps

Ja gribi lai kāds pērk, tad vismaz nobildē lai nominālus var izlasīt, vai uzraksti.

----------


## mikucis21

Ņemu vēra kritiku un pievienoju vēl bildes.

----------

